

World Cup Curse of Maracona - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/06/08/magazine/world-cup-curse-of-maracana.html?hp&_r=0

======
gus_massa
The title in HN has a tipo, correct version "World Cup Curse of Maracana" (or
"World Cup Curse of Maracanã")

